# ARMSTRONG tile-grout cracking! not even done with install



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Assuming this is probably Duraceramic or something like it here's what's likely happening.

They are using too much water to clean the grout and they are allowing cleaning water to get into the grout joints where they have not installed the grout yet. They are installing grout over water puddling on the substrate between the tiles. This excess water will also erode the adhesive and cause the tile edges to curl over time.:yes:

I'm sure the dealer is reputable but his installers are just being sloppy and probably trying to expedite the job. If you haven't paid them in full, DON'T, until you are sure you are satisfied with their work.

Applying fresh grout over those cracks is probably do-able, but if water has wicked under the tile edges the problem won't show up right away. It may dissipate harmlessly but it also may not.


----------



## Armstrong Floor (May 20, 2011)

*Armstrong's Response to Grout Issue*

Hi!
When installing Armstrong vinyl tile that is able to be grouted, cracking in the grout can occur for multiple reasons. First, confirm that the type of grout you are using is a premixed sanded acrylic grout. No other type of grout will work on these tiles. The next likely culprit is using too much water during the initial grout clean-up. In some instances when attempting to install or clean the grout off the surface of the tile, an excessive amount of water makes its way into the grout. When this happens, the grout takes on too much water and once it dries, shrinks down and loses volume. This is similar to how mud cracks after it dries.

Other potential causes to this issue include having joint widths that are too wide or too narrow, failure to pack the joint fully during installation or subfloor movement. The solution is to replace the grout in the impacted areas. One advantage of using the correct type of grout is that it can easily be reapplied on top of itself anytime after the initial installation has been completed.


Hope this helps!
Kim with Armstrong Flooring


----------



## bsa_bob (Oct 31, 2010)

thank you much kim! You too Bud!! bob s


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

:laughing::laughing::laughing:
You are welcome Bob.


----------



## JazMan (Feb 17, 2007)

For a moment I thought you (Bud) had added a second moniker, guess not.:laughing:

Jaz


----------



## bsa_bob (Oct 31, 2010)

Bud Cline said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing:
> You are welcome Bob.


Sorry Bud i missed the point! i thanked each of you.:huh:


----------



## Armstrong Floor (May 20, 2011)

Hi Bob!
Happy to help! If you have any more installation questions, please don't hesitate to call our Customer Relations & Technical Services Team at 1-800-233-3823. You will be helped by highly trained professionals who have installation experience.

Good luck!
Kim with Armstrong Flooring


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Okay now! This has become free advertising for Armstrong...has it not!


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Bud--That's the technical support line-- A place we all know as "The horses mouth"

If you want the last word on an installation method--go there.--Mike---(an get it from the horses mouth.)


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

No one asked! Let somebody ask first then we can provide the number.:yes:


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

It's O.K. Bud,the guy knew the number because he works there.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

"A d v e r t i s i n g !"

Free advertising!


----------



## bsa_bob (Oct 31, 2010)

The carpet dealer came back in and ground out every crack that showed the problem and did a really nice job for me So all is well on my floor .And thanks to all of you from bud kim mike etc. my sincere thanks bob s:thumbsup:


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Good Deal! Good Luck.


----------

